# Pilot crashes into 4 buildings



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

This amazing photo shows the tragedy in terrifying detail.
The pilot, at low level, had lost control.
It narrowly misses a crowd gathered for the airshow and slams into four buildings. 
One can only imagine the horror of the occupants inside those buildings


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Would certainly cure any constipation problems for the residents!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I feel a Pusser moment comming on.

Dave p


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pilot obviously decided to dump his lift!


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

The occupants probably didn't give a sh t.

viator


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*jokes*

thats it you see 1 slip and your in the ****t as they say


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Very Messy :roll:


----------



## gloworm (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks a bog standard air baloon to me. and i bet there were some sh,t in that basket



:lol: Ezza


----------

